# Computers



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

As we older folks know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.

I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 13 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control, and asked him to come over.

Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.

As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?

He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.' 
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired,

'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.' 
Eric grinned.... 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before? 
'No,' I replied.

'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'

So I wrote down:

ID10T

I used to like Eric, the little bastard.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------

